# Tail light help



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I didn't know which area would be best to post this, so sorry if this is wrong area.

If anyone has a Black Euro tailights for a B14 I need to buy some. Or even if someone just has the right side. I could even use just the right hand lense from an Altezza B14 tail light.

Reason is, my right tail light was building up condensation so I put it into the oven, pulled it apart and went to put it back together.... but the lense had warped and twisted. I guess it had gotten hotter then the rest of the assembly. Really pissed me off, it was only in there for two minutes also.

So if anyone has one they could sell me I'd REALLY appreciate it cause my rear end looks like complete crap now.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

2 things

1.) you might want to post this is the classifieds wtb section.

2.) imo you should take this as a sign from god and let the altezzas go.

edit: im sorry if i seem mean its just the meds talking, but seriously consider #2


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Nah, I like the Black Euros. They look good, all my friends like them too. They blend with my car very well because it's all black anyway. The Stock lights are just horrendous and hey... at least they're not chrome.

But if I do decide to change them. Where can I get SE-L tails (Red & White) from for a good price?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> Nah, I like the Black Euros. They look good, all my friends like them too. They blend with my car very well because it's all black anyway. The Stock lights are just horrendous and hey... at least they're not chrome.
> 
> But if I do decide to change them. Where can I get SE-L tails (Red & White) from for a good price?


^ i was just going to tell you to get se-l's. talk to greg from mossy.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

pete? said:


> ^ i was just going to tell you to get se-l's. talk to greg from mossy.


Okay, I hear that "Greg from Mossy" all the time. Who the heck is he and how do I get a hold of him? Do you know what he normally charges?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Greg is from Mossy nissan. I his site can be found in the sponsors section.

Found site: Mossy Nissan


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> But if I do decide to change them. Where can I get SE-L tails (Red & White) from for a good price?


Greg is cheap, however they're still gonna cost you a nice chunk of change to get them.

I've never seen a USED set sell for les then 120 or so.


----------



## t-dot-sentra (Jul 24, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/95-9...ewItemQQcategoryZ33716QQitemZ7989405732QQrdZ1

Knock yourself out.


----------

